# iPod Interface Installation and Comments



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's a link to my write-up of the iPod interface install with pics: iPod


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Here's a link to my write-up of the iPod interface install with pics: iPod


Paul,

Is the satellite radio harness literally "RIGHT BEHIND the hood release, or is it over to the right just a bit?

Just curious...

[edit] Great install pics, by the way! [/edit]


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> Paul,
> 
> Is the satellite radio harness literally "RIGHT BEHIND the hood release, or is it over to the right just a bit?
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yea, it was more torwad the left of the hood release. It's the only one under there that fits the connector, so ir's pretty had to plug it into the wrong connector!


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

*Installed one myself*

Well I finished putting my interface in today as well and I pretty much have the same feelings as Paul. There was way too much cable to wrap around the pillars, and they are sharp. A few of my knuckles are pretty scraped up too. But other than that, the install was a piece of cake. I did place it in my upper glove box. I just removed the bottom box and drilled the upper while it was still in the truck. Everything you need is included in the box, with the exception of band aids. 

Now as for the operation. It is a little confusing at first. What the interface is doing is seeing the tracks as xm channels. The interface is a little limited since it only can number up to 999, so it gives multiples if you have over 1000 songs. I was very impressed with the response time to the controls, you really do not experience much of the lag times you hear of with other aftermarket interfaces. I will say I was really disappointed in the steering wheel controls. I was hoping just to be able to flick the next track switch and go to the next song, but like Paul mentioned, you have to hold it, and it can be annoying, because if you forget, you are back to the am or fm presets. Now, trying to find an artist or album can be a challenging task, it does not scroll through the lists as quickly as gliding your thumb across the click wheel. I also have a 60gb video ipod, that is just about full and trying to reach an artist right in the middle of the alphabet can take quite a bit of patience to reach. I think I am going to be a big fan of creating playlists from this point forward. Probably not as bad on a mini or nano. 

Sound quality is outstanding. Before installing this unit I had the PAC AAI-NIS. It is a huge improvement in the sound. It is really noticeable in the low end. I know mp3s are not known for great bass quality and quite a bit is lost in the translation, but the direct connect is a huge improvement over rca cables. This was a pleasant surprise. 


All in all pretty happy with the unit. It will take some getting use to with the controls, but the sound is outstanding, and love the integration with the stock equipment.


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

OK. After a delayed shipment (error on DHLs part) I finally received my Ipod adapter from yournissanparts.com today. Also many thanks to Brian. He took care of me when DHL did not. I got it home and took every thing out of the box and inspected the items. Everything looked to be in order and I begin the disassembly of the under dash and upper and lower glove box.

READ THIS BEFORE PURCHASING THE IPOD INTERFACE

I have the factory XM Sat radio and the integration of the XM Sat radio and the Ipod gateway is to me no that hot. You can not use the MODE button on the steering wheel to change audio sources from AM/FM RADIO > XM > IPOD. The gateway only will let you us the MODE button to change from AM/FM RADIO > IPOD. In order to get back to XM you have to disconnect the Ipod. This is a big downer and poor engineering.

Overall the install is very pretty straight forward. I have a background in 12 volt so taking apart vehicles does not give me any pause. Below are some pics of the install. I decided to mount the cable in the top glove box but may end up routing in the console. Below are some pics of the install.

All the parts.










Removing the driverside under dash










Factory XM Tuner










Mounted Ipod gateway



















Upper and lower gloveboxes removed










Ipod cable mounted in the bottom left corner of the upper glovebox.



















Everything buttoned up and Ipod connected



















All and all, I would have still purchased this unit because there is nothing on the market that allows the integration of an Ipod and the OEM Sat radio. As Slubgub stated, and I noticed this before I read what he wrote, the lows are much more present. The sound is more crisp and clear than a CD and the XM Sat radio. It is a great add-on if you do not mind disconnecting the Ipod to listen to the Sat radio. My commute to work is only 10 min so I am sure I will reserve this add-on for long trips.

Regards.

gordynismo


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Gordy,

Have you tried using the lower steering wheel toggle to change to an XM channel from the iPod? I ask because I set the iPod as CH 1 on Preset C and I can use the Mode Button to cycle through Preset A (FM1), B (FM2), c (FM 3/iPod), and CD. When I cycle to preset C and the iPod is playing, a quick flick of the lower steering wheel toggle will take me to the next preset FM Channel on Preset C. I don't know if this will work with the XM or not, but maybe try setting the iPod as Channel 1 on the XM and see if the toggle will cylce from the iPod to your other XM Preset Channels. Again, I have no idea if this will work because I don't have the XM Adapter in my Truck, just a thought!


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

Good call!

Yep I tried that. If you have Sat radio you have to disconnect the Ipod to get to the XM. This is per the Nissan Quick Reference card.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

gordynismo said:


> Good call!
> 
> Yep I tried that. If you have Sat radio you have to disconnect the Ipod to get to the XM. This is per the Nissan Quick Reference card.


Gordynismo:
Maybe you could fab up some kind of jumper wires/pigtails and wire in a switch?? Would be really cool, and would use up one of those empty switch holes in the dash!! Of course, it might take an 8-pole, single throw switch or something oddball like that.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> Gordynismo:
> Maybe you could fab up some kind of jumper wires/pigtails and wire in a switch?? Would be really cool, and would use up one of those empty switch holes in the dash!! Of course, it might take an 8-pole, single throw switch or something oddball like that.


I correct myself. I guess that would be a DOUBLE-throw switch since the intent is to swap back-and-forth between two separate things.


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

I wonder if I could plug in the PAC AAI-NIS imto the satellite jack on the interface. I do not have satellite, but I have the AAI-NIS just laying around now. It would be nice to have the additional aux in if I ever need it for anything.

Have been contemplating sat radio, but would go with a aftermarket unit.

Hmmmm, could work.


----------

